# Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)



## sterbai (13. November 2015)

Hallo Fischfreunde,

ich habe vor mir spätestens für nächstes Frühjahr ein Boot zum Fischen auf dem Rhein zuzulegen. 
Das Boot sollte für 2-3 Angler Platz haben, und würde kein Wasserlieger werden. Auch würde ich es für Ausflüge an die Ostsee (1x/Jahr) nutzen wollen.

Folgende Vorrausetzungen sollten gegeben sein:

- Leicht zu Slippen
- Ostseetauglich 
- Preis incl. Trailer und Motor um die 5T€, 6T€ unter Umständen auch
- Boot soll sicher sein
- Motor 4-Takter, um die 30PS
- Platz für zusätzlichen E-Motor
Habe an einem gebrauchten Festrumpfschlauchboot mit Aluboden um die 4,2m gedacht. Was meint Ihr dazu? Oder doch lieber was anderes für den Rhein???
Wäre super wenn hier jemand mit Rheinerfahrung schreibt.
Achso gefischt soll hauptsächlich auf Zander und Barsch, auch mal Vertikal. Sportbootführerschein See und Binnen ist vorhanden.

Danke.


----------



## huawei71 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Hi,
ich befahre den Rhein von Worms bis Mainz...schau dir mal den  Beitrag von Bieberpelz an...gleiches Thema..da werden vor und Nachteile  beschrieben..

Ich fahre momentan noch GFK Boot 5,60m x 1,80m mit 60 ps..möchte jetzt ein breiteres und mehr ps
Wenn ich 4 - 6 Stunden am Fischen bin,ob sitzend oder stehend,bin ich froh wenn ich mal hin und her gehen kann.
Also ich persöhnlich finde für das Geld gibt es wirklich bessere alternativen!

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## volkerm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Bei 3 Mann nicht unter 5m offenes GFK- Boot. Passt dann so etwa mit den 30 PS.


----------



## Dieter02 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



sterbai schrieb:


> Hallo Fischfreunde,
> ich habe vor mir spätestens für nächstes Frühjahr ein Boot zum Fischen auf dem Rhein zuzulegen.
> Das Boot sollte für 2-3 Angler Platz haben, und würde kein Wasserlieger werden. Auch würde ich es für Ausflüge an die Ostsee (1x/Jahr) nutzen wollen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sterbai (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Also doch kein Schlauchboot.
Das ganze sollte auch nicht so schwer werden, muss es mit meinem Doblo 1,3l Diesel und 90 PS ziehen|kopfkrat

@huwai71: hab mir den Thread von Bieberpelz durchgelesen. Kann ich alles 1 zu 1 für den Rhein übernehmen? Der Rhein ist doch sehr speziel.

Für den Rhein eher 3-Kieler oder V-Form?
GFK oder Alu?


----------



## sterbai (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Hallo Dieter02, Haupsächlich zum fischen. Aber mit den Kids will ich auch mal aufs Wasser

Danke für den Tip mit dem Floßhafen, grad als Anfänger macht mir das Slippen im Strom schon etwas Angst


----------



## volkerm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

V-Form und GFK.


----------



## Dieter02 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



sterbai schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter02, Haupsächlich zum fischen. Aber mit den Kids will ich auch mal aufs Wasser
> 
> Danke für den Tip mit dem Floßhafen, grad als Anfänger macht mir das Slippen im Strom schon etwas Angst


Slipper im Strom erfordert höchste Konzentration, gerade wenn ein Dämpfer vorbeikommt.

Wieviel darf dein doblo denn ziehen ?
Gebremst und ungebremst


----------



## sterbai (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Laut Fahrzeugschein unter 0.1= 1000, unter 0.2= 500


----------



## volkerm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Das wird knapp bei was um 5 Meter. Rechne die Gewichte der Komponenten, bevor Du kaufst.


----------



## sterbai (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

verstehe ich es richtig? mein Boot incl. Trailer darf max 500 KG wiegen?


----------



## volkerm (13. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Beim Hänger ohne Bremse darfste 500 ziehen. Beim Hänger mit Bremse 1000. Das bedeutet zwingend gebremster Trailer. Deinen Kostenrahmen einzuhalten, wird nicht einfach.


----------



## huawei71 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

sterbei

also ein Mittelding...Angeln und Familie...|kopfkrat
Denke  ein breites Konsolenboot V Kiel.. könnte das richtige sein,ab 4,50m,damit  kannste Fischen und mit Familie Fahren...immer noch mehr Platz als im Schlauchi..aber jeder denkt da anders.Und  für 5-6 sollte da schon was gutes gebrauchtes zu finden sein..

Ich sehe manchmal Väter die mit einem 3meter Schlauchi und 5 ps mitten auf dem Rhein mit Kindern Fahren...|krach:|krach:

Solltest  du mal Laune haben und ich es zeitlich schaffen zeige ich dir in  Oppenheim mal 2 GFG Boote zwischen 4-6meter...und ein Schlauchi Zodiak von glaube  4,60-4,80m..Fahren auch mal damit du den Unterschied siehst..sind aber nicht zu verkaufen...


----------



## sterbai (14. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Danke @all.

So denke ich werde mich umschauen 4,5-5m GFK, V-Kieler , Konsolenboot, Trailer gebremmst bis 1000KG und 4-Takter um die 30 PS.

@huwai71, danke für das Angebot, würde sehr gerne mal vorbei kommen. Ich schick dir per PN meine Handynummer. kannst dich dann bei mir melden falls es mal passt.

Hab ja noch etwas Zeit. Will aber ungern was kaufen dass nicht passt.|uhoh:


----------



## Dieter02 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Wenn du möchtest kannst du mal im boote-forum.de umschauen, da werden auch einige angeboten. Entscheide dich schnell aber nicht zu schnell, Im Frühjahr werden die wieder teurer

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dieter02 (14. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=237223
das kannste dir mal anschauen ist bestimmt kein schechtes und für den Anfang ausreichend

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## huawei71 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



Dieter02 schrieb:


> https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=237223
> das kannste dir mal anschauen ist bestimmt kein schechtes und für den Anfang ausreichend
> 
> Das "Boot" ist viel zu klein, und der Motor zu Alt...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Ich befahre den Rhein bei Koblenz mit einem Boot: Gfk, 4,20mx1,70m, 25Ps - Viertakter und das ist ideal für zwei Personen.​ 
Bei dreien zzgl. Ausrüstung geht die Gewindigkeit in die Knie und der Verbrauch erhöht sich wesentlich.
Alleine gehts (je nach Wellengang, Strömung & Trimmung) bei "Hebel auf dem Tisch" mit 35-40km/h stromab und mit 30-35 Stromauf. 
Zu zweit verändert es sich unwesentlich, zu dritt sind es im Schnitt 15km/h.

Überlege dir ob die ein Konsolenboot haben möchtest oder mit Pinnensteuerung - zum "vertikalen" ist die Pinne besser, eine Konsole nimmt auch Platz weg.
Allerdings will ich meine Konsole nicht missen da ich des öfteren größere Strecken fahre und der Schutz durch die Scheibe schon angenehm ist.

Wenn du oft slippen willst, dann versuche einen "Knick-Trailer" zu bekommen, damit geht das slippen noch einen Tick einfacher und schneller.

Ich habe dir mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Kahn angehängt, dann ist es einfacher etwas zu erklären.

Am ersten Bild kann man den Platzbedarf der Konsole schön sehen - hier ist gut Platz für zwei Personen (einer hiner der Konsole, einer davor. Bei einer dritten Person vorne wird es schon eng & auch gefährlich)
Der Bugmotor ist schräg angebracht, damit der nicht in den Raum hineinragt.

Bild 2-4: Alleine durch die Position (stehen/sitzen) und die damit veränderte Gewichtsverteilung verändert sich das Fahrverhalten.
Und wer keinen Powertrimm am Motor hat, muß das hinnehmen oder durch das verlagern von Gewicht (Angelkiste usw) dementsprechend gegensteuern.

Wenn man so wie auf Bild drei in eine Welle (oder den Sog eines Schiffes) hineinfährt bekommt an "Spaß" im negativen Sinne, so wie auf Bild eine & drei Spaß im positiven - incl. einer Dusche.





















​


----------



## sterbai (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Hallo, 

 also das "Kreta-Boot" wäre mir auch zu klein. Das Boot sollte schon passen.

 Ich denke von der länge an 4,5-5m bei ca 30PS. Obwohl die 4,2m vom Asphaltmonster auch reichen würden.....Steuerkonsole will ich auch.

 Hat ein ALuboot gegenüber GFK vorteile in Sachen Fahreigenschaft und Kippstabilität?

 Mein Preislimit kann ich auch nach Oben verlagern. Das Boot sollte zu mindest ein guter Gebrauchter sein


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Nein, da hat nur die Rumpfform mit zu tun.

"V"-Kiel ist wackliger als Plattboden, dafür hat es aber bessere Fahreigenschaften.

Alu ist leichter, dafür aber teurer.
Anti-Fouling benötigst du als Slip-Boot nicht.

Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall Gedanken um die Versicherung machen!!
Es gibt zwar keine Versicherungs-Pflicht, ist aber empfehlenswert, ich schick dir die Tage mal die Adresse von meinem Makler.


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Soll das Boot ausgebaut sein? Klappen, Fächer, etc? Oder nur Sitzbänke?

Ich bau gerade ein Smartliner 150 Aluboot um. Fahre das auch auf dem Rhein. Je nach dem wäre das für dich evtl. auch was. Evtl. auch das 170er. Ist aber nur mit 2 Alusitzbänken ausgestattet. Das Boot bekommst du neu mit Trailer und gebrauchtem Motor für das Geld was du ausgeben willst. Wenn du es ausgebaut haben möchtest gibt es das auch von Werk aus, heißt dann Bass oder Pro, ist aber natürlich wesentlich teurer und (ich habs mal auf ner Messe gesehen) qualitativ naja... Oder halt selber ausbauen, geht von einfach und relativ günstig bis hin zu aufwändig und teurer (wie bei mir ;-) ).

Hier kannst es dir mal anschauen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305505


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



> Hat ein ALuboot gegenüber GFK vorteile in Sachen Fahreigenschaft und Kippstabilität?


Bei gleicher Rumpfform gibt es einzig den Gewichtsvorteil beim Aluboot!
Der macht sich durch schnelleres erreichen der Gleitfahrt bemerkbar, sowie natürlich auch beim Trailern.
Nix gegen den Ausbau von Stoneys Boot, ganz im Gegenteil, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, aber damit ist der Gewichtsvorteil erstmal egalisiert, wenn da geschätzt 150-200Kg verbaut werden!
Vor allem darf man nicht außer acht lassen, dass es bei solchen Ausbauten auch zu einen unvorteilhaft höheren Schwerpunkt kommen kann, wenn man es übertreibt und die Plattform(en) zu hoch ansetzt!
Letzters ist aber eher bei kleineren Booten problematisch.
Ich finde es ist eigentlich Geschmackssache, ob Alu oder GFK.
Mir persönlich liegt GFK näher, weil ich mit dem Material umgehen kann und es mir leichter fallen würde, Um und Anbauten zu erstellen.
Alu gefällt mir nur, wenn es wenigstens Kälte und Schallisoliert ist, etwa durch solche Ausbauten wie dem von Stoney!
Ansonsten ist es darin bei kaltem Wasser recht unangenehm und bei Strömung und Wellengang laut!

Jürgen


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nix gegen den Ausbau von Stoneys Boot, ganz im Gegenteil, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, aber damit ist der Gewichtsvorteil erstmal egalisiert, wenn da geschätzt 150-200Kg verbaut werden!



Genau desshalb hab ich gefragt ob ausgebaut oder unausgebaut. Das Boot wiegt nur mit Sitzbänken 230 kg + Motor. Mit nem leichten Trailer und 2-Takt-Aussenborder (meiner wiegt mit 30 PS 50 kg) kommst du nämlich sogar noch mit nem ungebremsten Trailer aus!

Bei mir sind mit dem ganzen Ausbau + Batterien + E-Motor + Livewell, etc... locker über 200 kg dazugekommen!


----------



## Bodensee89 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Hallo, 

Ich werfe einfach mal die Firma MoLe Boote ins Rennen wenn es GFK sein darf und man bereit ist für ein top verarbeitetes, individuelles Boot einpaar € springen zu lassen. 

Vor einigen Monaten hab Ich mir einen Guide bestellt....Ende März 2016 wird geliefert.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



> Ich mir einen Guide bestellt....Ende März 2016 wird geliefert.


http://www.mole-boote.de/boote.php

Geile Boote zum stolzen Preis, deutsche Handarbeit!
Preislich und qualitativ kommt da nur Kraller ran, obwohl mir die Mole-Boote robuster erscheinen.
Glückwunsch dazu!
Hast du dir irgendwelche "Sonderwünsche" erfüllt, Kajüte, Edelstahlrand, Fischkasten, etc.? 

Nachtrag: ich habe gerade gesehen, ist bis auf die Kajüte ohnehin Standard!

Jürgen


----------



## Bodensee89 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Das Edelstahldollbord ist Serie. 


Fischkasten wollte Ich keinen...das Staufach der Mittelbank kann Ich zur Not trotzdem Fluten.....aber eben ohne Verbindung nach außen. 

Als extras gabs:

- Ruder, in unserem Verein Pflicht und auch Sinnvoll. 

- Badeleiter. 

- Griffe an Bug und Heck.

- Kiellinie komplett mit Edelstahl Auffahrschutz (wir landen immer ans   Ufer an bevor das Boot wieder an die Boje kommt).

- Elektrik inkl. Beleuchtung. 

- Fest verbaute, unter dem Boden verlegte Tankleitung vom Bug zum Motor. 

- 25er Yamaha, ist leider das Maximum in unserem Bojenfeld...hier am Bodensee ist jeder Liegeplatz Goldwert und man darf nicht wählerisch sein...
Wird kein Rennboot aber das ist mir bewusst. 

-Gestänge für Persenning 

Bei der Persenning selber bin Ich noch am überlegen.


----------



## sterbai (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

@ Bodensee69: Die Mole-Bote sind alle "nur" Kategorie D. Denke auf dem Rhein sollte es schon Kat. C sein.

@Stoney0066: deine 29 Seiten hab ich schon durch. Toller Umbau. Mir wäre eig. nur der Steuerstand wichtig. Alles andere könnte ich mt der Zeit bei bedarf selbst erledigen. Bin Metaller sogar mit Schweißmaschine

dachte die Alus sind "sicherer" im Wasser. Aber nach dem was ich hier lese wird es wohl nen GFK-Boot werden. Ausser ich finde ine Guten gebrauchten Alu zum Top Preis.

Ich werde das Boot zu 99% auf dem Rhein fahren und evtl mal die Ostsee.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



> Bin Metaller sogar mit Schweißmaschine


Das wäre doch schon Grund genug für ne Aluschüssel!

Keine Ahnung warum die Mole Boote nur Kategorie D haben, allerdings sind die sicherlich ausreichend rauhwassertauglich um der Kategorie C zu entsprechen.
Sind ja auch für große Seen und Küstengewässer konzipiert und heißen nicht umsonst Haff oder Bodden.
Wobei gerade diese beiden Verdränger sind, was du brauchst ist wohl eher der Halbgleiter, oder Gleiter (Guide z.b.).
Für diese Annahme sprechen auch die Abmessungen der Boote (Bordwandhöhe!).
Ich nehme an der Bootsbauer hält es nicht für nötig seine Boote entsprechend zertifizieren zu lassen, verkauft ja auch so genug, erkennbar an den Lieferzeiten!
Die Boote werden auch von Berufsfischern genutzt, b.z.w. haben ihren Ursprung dort und die fahren in der Regel keine unsicheren Schwimmhilfen.

Jürgen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Schau dich doch mal auf dem niederländischen Gebrauchtmarkt um, hier ist eigentlich immer etwas zu einem guten Preis zu finden.

http://www.marktplaats.nl/z/watersp...oleboten/boot.html?query=boot&categoryId=1408


----------



## cohosalmon (17. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Um nur nochmal kurz auf Vor- und Nachzuege von Alu oder GfK einzugehen: ein Aluboot ist leichter und schwimmt damit hoeher im Wasser was bei Wellengang laut und unangenehm sein kann. GfK ist schwerer und sitzt tiefer und dabei stabiler im Wasser und schneidet besser durch die Wellen (bei V Rumpf). GfK Boote verbrauchen dadurch aber auch mehr Sprit. Aluboote kannst Du problemlos stranden, auch mal auf kiesig/steinigem Untergrund. GfK Boote bleiben besser weg vom Ufer weil zerbrechlich. Geschweisste Aluboote sind unverwuestlich in der Beziehung. Wenn Du selber Alu schweissen kannst, wuerde ich dazu tendieren. Da kannst Du coole Modifikationen selber vornehmen. Fuer Nichtschweisser ist GfK leichter selber zu bearbeiten und auszubessern.


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



sterbai schrieb:


> @ Bodensee69: Die Mole-Bote sind alle "nur" Kategorie D. Denke auf dem Rhein sollte es schon Kat. C sein.
> 
> @Stoney0066: deine 29 Seiten hab ich schon durch. Toller Umbau. Mir wäre eig. nur der Steuerstand wichtig. Alles andere könnte ich mt der Zeit bei bedarf selbst erledigen. Bin Metaller sogar mit Schweißmaschine
> 
> ...



Für die Smartliner kann man auch Steuerstände dazubestellen oder selbst nachrüsten. 

Sehs wie Jürgen, wenn du schon mit Metall umgehen kannst würde ich an deiner Stelle ein Aluboot nehmen! 

Ok, ist am Ende natürlich auch ne Preisfrage...

Hier im Board wird gerade n Aluboot mit 30 PS AB verkauft hab ich grad gesehen... Das sieht nicht schlecht aus!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309495

Achso... Steuerstand...  da war ja was... #q


----------



## sterbai (19. November 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

So, da bin ich wieder, erstmal ein Dankeschön für die vielen Tipps. Zumindest glaub ich zu wissen in welche Richtung ich will|kopfkrat. 

Hab ja noch Zeit. Bei den Gesamtangeboten hängt es meist an den Trailer. (Ungebremst 500Kg, Gebremst 1000KG). Und ich will auf jeden Fall nen 4-Takter.

Muss wohl doch einzeln kaufen...

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen mich einer mitnehmen würde auf sein Boot. Vorzugsweise auf dem Rhein mit Alu oder GFK.

Würde mich selbstverständlich bei den Kosten beteiligen.

Also, ich hab ba heute bis mitte Januar Urlaub|uhoh:, Also einfach melden. 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Frank aus Lev (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



sterbai schrieb:


> Muss wohl doch einzeln kaufen...
> 
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen mich einer mitnehmen würde auf sein Boot. Vorzugsweise auf dem Rhein mit Alu oder GFK.
> 
> ...



Hi, also ich kann dir nur Raten ein fertiges Boot zu kaufen.
Auch wenn es am Anfang vielleicht etwas teurer ist, aber letztendlich sparst du wenn es fertig ist. Ich hatte mir vor drei Jahren ein günstiges Kajütboot mit Trailer gekauft was ich mir fertig gemacht habe. Letztendlich habe ich es dieses Jahr mit viel Verlust verkauft, weil es doch nicht so für meinen Zweck das richtige war. Jetzt habe ich mir eine 5 x 2,3 Meter Konsole geholt und bin bis jetzt voll auf zufrieden. Aber das ist halt auch Geschmackssache, denn ich bin viel in Holland. Na ja, will damit nur sagen das vernünftiges Bootszubehör Schweineteuer ist.  

Würde dich ja mal mit nehmen, nur Ludwigshafen ist ein bisschen weit, und hier in Leverkusen (NRW) ist das Angeln vom Boot aus nicht erlaubt wegen dem Schiffsverkehr.#q#q#q
Der ist bei euch natürlich deutlich weniger.:q
Aber wenn es dir nicht zu weit ist, oder du mal mit nach Holland kommen möchtest, schreibe mir eine PN oder e.Mail.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Hallo 
Ich hatte anfangs so ein kleines "Schrottboot" |wavey:
Das ging zum Angeln eigentlich rrecht gut. Das Boot hier auf dem Bild gab es mit Trailer bei ebay für 350€. Danach habe ich mir dann ein Chrysler 520 geholt, was eig super geklappt hat. Leider hatte das Boot kein Dach oder sonstiges....
Jetzt habe ich auf ein Thompson Cararra mit einer kleinen Schlupfkajüte. Ich finde das wirklich eine super sache wenn du mal eine Nacht draußen bleiben willst 
Dads GFK Boot lag ebenfalls in Oppenheim im Hafen


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Ich kann dich gern mal auf meinem mitnehmen, musst nur nach KA kommen! Bei interesse meld dich einfach...

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## allegoric (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Um nur nochmal kurz auf Vor- und Nachzuege von Alu oder GfK einzugehen: ein Aluboot ist leichter und schwimmt damit hoeher im Wasser was bei Wellengang laut und unangenehm sein kann. GfK ist schwerer und sitzt tiefer und dabei stabiler im Wasser und schneidet besser durch die Wellen (bei V Rumpf). GfK Boote verbrauchen dadurch aber auch mehr Sprit. Aluboote kannst Du problemlos stranden, auch mal auf kiesig/steinigem Untergrund. GfK Boote bleiben besser weg vom Ufer weil zerbrechlich. Geschweisste Aluboote sind unverwuestlich in der Beziehung. Wenn Du selber Alu schweissen kannst, wuerde ich dazu tendieren. Da kannst Du coole Modifikationen selber vornehmen. Fuer Nichtschweisser ist GfK leichter selber zu bearbeiten und auszubessern.




Ich würde den von mir zitierten Vorschlag beachten. Hier drinnen steht alles, was man wissen muss *g*!

Kein Schlauchboot, bis du da deinen Platzbedarf gedeckt hast... außerdem denk an Treibgut etc. Das ist alles Mist, ich habs selbst durch.


Steuerstand-Vorteile:
-gutes Fahren bei Welle, da man nicht gegen halten muss (würde mit Pinne ungern bei Welle fahren, man hat nach paar Kilometern einen ewig langen Arm)
-macht viel mehr Spaß beim Fahren

Steuerstand-Nachteile:
-aufwändig, teurer
-weniger Platz aufn Boot

mein Fazit für dich: -> Steuerstand

GFK-Vorteile:
-liegt mit geeigneter Rumpfform besser im Wasser, da tiefer schwerer
-geht besser durch Welle
-Anbauten lassen sich simpel befestigen
-fühlt sich warm an (sollte man nicht unterschätzen), keine gesonderten Sitze nötig
-leicht reparierbar
-vergleichsweise preiswert (gerade in der Bootsgröße 4,50-5m)

GFK-Nachteile:
-man sollte nicht auf dem Grund aufsetzen, das an Land ziehen
-schlechter trailerbar als Alu, da grundsätzlich schwerer
-ggfs. Antifouling
-Reparaturen und Anstrich sollte hin und wieder durchgeführt werden
-bei gleicher Rumpfform fährt es langsamer als ein Aluschüssel, da schwerer und tiefer liegt.

mein Fazit für dich: Unter der Voraussetzung, dass du vernünftige Slipstellen hast und das Boot tatsächlich nie an Land ziehst: GFK-Boot in der >=5m Klasse, wenn 3 Personen, bei 2P reicht 4,60m. Wenn es denn zum Angeln und aufs Meer gehen soll, würde ich zu einem Halbgleiter raten, die gehen gut durch die Welle und liegen stabil bei einem Gewicht von 200kg aufwärts z.B. Crescent, Terhi (zwar Kunststoff mit ähnl. Eigenschaften), Ryds

Man fühlt sich bei schweren Booten auch einfach sicherer. Da kann man sich ohne Bedenken außer Bords lehnen, ohne dass die Kiste anfängt zu kippen. Achte auf ausreichend HOHEN Freibord. In diversen Angelzeitschriften sieht man immer die Spielzeugboote mit ihren 30cm Seitenbords (Schlauchboothöhe). Das wird auf dem Rhein nischt und schon gar nicht auf dem Meer.


Was du dringend noch beachten solltest: Achte auf dein Auto und das Gewicht, was du ziehen kannst. Das sprengst du ganz schnell, auch wenn du das max. zulässig Zuggewicht noch nicht ausgereizt hast! Ein Boot in der Preisklasse ist schnell gekauft, aber du musst es von der Slipstelle auch weg bekommen und die sind schräg und manchmal nicht befestigt.
Da ich andere Anforderungen habe z.B. an Land ziehen, leichtes Slippen, abnehmbarer Motor, Kompaktwagen ohne Allrad, keine Wartungsarbeiten, 5m Garage usw. ist es bei mir ein Aluboot 110kg bei 4,10m +45kg 20 PS Motor mit Pinne geworden. Das ist in Ordnung, geht auch auf dem Meer und im Bodden, aber fahren tu ich lieber mit GFK oder ABS Kunststoff und einem Steuerstand. Man muss halt wissen, was man damit machen will. Je flexibler man sein will, um so mehr Komfort geht flöten.


----------



## sterbai (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Hallo @ all, nach langer Suche hab ich was gefunden das mir auf anhieb zusagte. habe nun  am Dinstag nen Besichtigungstermin.  
Was sagt Ihr zum Boot und zum Angebot?

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...trailer-honda-20-ps-bj-2014/427928231-211-940

Gruß Sterbai


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Ich finde das Angebot gut, achte auf Risse, oder Löcher.

Die Boote sind ausgeschäumt und bei älteren Booten löst sich stellenweise der Schaum von der Schale.

Reparaturen können mit speziellen Produkten vom Hersteller durchgeführt werden.

Reparaturen mit GFK sind nicht haltbar.

Fahre mit dem Boot mal auf die Waage, addiere zu dem Gewicht des Trailers den Motor, den Tank mit Inhalt und das Boot wird mit 190 KG angegeben.

Wenn die Differenz zu groß ist schaue nach ob irgendwo Wasser in die Schale gelangen konnte.

Viel Erfolg
Frank


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Das Angebot ist Top, fast schon zu gut!

Achte auf jeden Fall auch darauf das die Nummern von Boot, Motor und Trailer mit denen in den Papieren übereinstimmen und versuche das ihr eine Probefahrt machen könnt. 
Ansonsten im Vorfeld nachfragen ob ihr einen Probelauf vom Motor machen könnt, dann auf jeden Fall Spülohren mitbringen.

Was du im Vorfeld machen kannst: frag den Besitzer nach der Boots- und Motornummer uns lass es durch die WaPo checken...

Das Boot ist perfekt für den Rhein, eine ähnliche Bauweise ist meines auch und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rumpf.

Ganz wichtig: die Konformitätserklärung muss dabei sein wenn du es in Deutschland an- oder ummelden willst, außer es ist wie unten beschrieben. 
Es empfielt sich aber IMMER eine solche Erklärung vorzulegen, frag den Besitzer auf jeden Fall danach. (Quelle: https://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/Verzeichnis-Verordnungen/KlFzKV-BinSch.pdf)

(3) Bei einem Kleinfahrzeug, das auch § 1 Absatz 2 und 3 der Verordnung über die Bereitstellung von Sportbooten vom 9. Juli 200
4
(BGBl. I Seite 1605), zuletzt geändert durch Artikel 20 des Gesetzes vom 8. November 2011 (BGBl. I Seite 2178) unterliegt und a
ls
Sportboot nach dem 15. Juni 1998,
1.
Wassermotorrad nach dem 31. Dezember 2005
2.
erstmals auf dem Markt der Europäischen Gemeinschaft oder eines anderen Vertragsstaates des Abkommens über den Europäischen
Wirtschaftsraum in Verkehr gebracht worden ist, ist über die Angaben nach Absatz 2 hinaus die Kopie der Konformitätserklärung n
ach § 3
Absatz 1 Nummer 1 Buchstabe b der eingangs genannten Verordnung vorzulegen. Abweichend von Satz 1 Nummer 1 ist die Kopie der
Konformitätserklärung nur für Sportboote vorzulegen, die in einem der am 1. Mai 2004 der Europäischen Union beigetretenen Staat
en
nach dem 30. April 2004 in Verkehr gebracht worden sind



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Boote sind ausgeschäumt und bei älteren Booten löst sich stellenweise der Schaum von der Schale.


Das  Boot ist Bj. 1998... Solange da keine Löcher in den Rumpf gebohrt  wurden oder andere Beschädigungen sind, ist der Schaum meistens ok, allenfalls etwas feucht.
Ich habe das ganze Zeug rausgeschmissen weil der Vorbesitzer Löcher gebohrt und die Schrauben nicht in Sikaflex gesetzt hatte.



Testudo schrieb:


> Reparaturen können mit speziellen Produkten vom Hersteller durchgeführt werden.
> Reparaturen mit GFK sind nicht haltbar.


Wie kommst du da drauf?  Bei Gfk kann man alles selbst machen, sofern man ein klein bischen  handwerkliches Geschick hat.



Testudo schrieb:


> Fahre mit dem Boot mal auf die Waage, addiere zu  dem Gewicht des Trailers den Motor, den Tank mit Inhalt und das Boot  wird mit 190 KG angegeben.


Das Boot wiegt meiner Meinung nach "nackig" auf jeden Fall  mehr wie 190kg, wo hast du dieses Gewicht her? Das Gewicht vom Boot  steht in den Papieren, ebenso wie das vom Trailer.
Dazu noch den Motor addieren, fertig.



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn die Differenz zu groß ist schaue nach ob irgendwo Wasser in die Schale gelangen konnte.


Sieht man schon reltiv schnell - man muß nur die Ablassschraube am Heck  rausdrehen und mal den kleinen Finger oder eine zusammengedrehte  Serviette reinstecken.
Ich vermute mal das es auf jeden Fall feucht sein wird, was aber kein Beinbruch ist.
Wenn allerdings ein Schwall Wasser rauskommt wirst du mehr Arbeit reinstecken müssen.


----------



## -Lukas- (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das  Boot ist Bj. 1998... Solange da keine Löcher in den Rumpf gebohrt  wurden oder andere Beschädigungen sind, ist der Schaum meistens ok, allenfalls etwas feucht.
> Ich habe das ganze Zeug rausgeschmissen weil der Vorbesitzer Löcher gebohrt und die Schrauben nicht in Sikaflex gesetzt hatte.
> 
> Wie kommst du da drauf?  Bei Gfk kann man alles selbst machen, sofern man ein klein bischen  handwerkliches Geschick hat.




Hatte ebenfalls ein Terhi in der Größe von 1998. Da hatten sich im Innenboden an den Kanten und Stellen mit hoher Belastung Risse von 1-2 mm Breite gebildet. Daraus resultierend löste sich der Schaum vom ABS und es gab auch kleinere Erhebungen. 

Da der Schaum aber sehr hochwertig ist, und es auch kein Wasserlieger war, hat dieser keine Feuchtigkeit gezogen. Die Reparatur war also sehr einfach mit den Terhi Komponenten (Terhi Kleber, Fix und Lack). 

Zum GFK: Er meinte damit die Kombination aus GFK auf diesem ABS-Boot, diese ist nicht möglich. Macht aber wie gesagt nichts, kleinere Arbeiten kann man wunderbar mit Terhi Fix machen.



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Sieht man schon reltiv schnell - man muß nur die Ablassschraube am Heck rausdrehen und mal den kleinen Finger oder eine zusammengedrehte Serviette reinstecken.
> Ich vermute mal das es auf jeden Fall feucht sein wird, was aber kein Beinbruch ist.
> Wenn allerdings ein Schwall Wasser rauskommt wirst du mehr Arbeit reinstecken müssen.



Nein das wird so nicht möglich sein. Es gibt bei Terhi, jedenfalls war es bei meinem so, keine Lenzöffnung im Zwischenboden, dieser ist komplett mit Schaum gefüllt! Die Ablassschraube entwässert meiner Meinung nach nur den Innenraum.

Der Schaum bei diesen Terhi Booten trägt maßgeblich zur Festigkeit des gesamten Bootes bei! D.h. man kann ihn nicht einfach entfernen, ist auch sehr selten, dass dieser feucht wird.


Ich finde das Angebot ebenfalls okay, auch wenn das Boot schon 16 Jahre alt ist. Terhi ist eine wertbeständige Marke, der Motor ist ja noch sehr jung.

Schau dir aber mal die Fotos genau an, diese sind 2 Jahre alt. Oft ist das Boot leider bei der Besichtigung in einem ganz anderen Zustand, weshalb ich mir aktuelle Bilder hätte schicken lassen. Es sei denn du hast es eh nicht so weit zur Besichtigung.

Sieht auch aus wie ein Wasserlieger, da musst du besonders genau das Unterwasserschiff inspizieren. Suche nach Rissen und Beulen unter dem wahrscheinlich vorhandenen Antifouling.

Achte auch darauf, ob der Spiegel, wenn der Motor verbolzt wurde, trocken ist.


----------



## sterbai (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

OK, Danke für die Antworten. Laut Verkäufer ist kein Antifouling drauf, da es kein Wasserlieger war/ist.

Papiere werden am Dienstag alle vorliegen, Stellt sich nur die Frage was alle Papiere sind.

Foto in der Anzeige ist vom Mai 2014. Ich werde hinfahren und mir das ganze anschauen (350KM).
Ich befürchte allerdings dass kein Wasser in der Nähe ist, Treffpunkt ist ein Campingplatz vom Verkäufer. 

Laut Verkäufer sind die Gewichte: Boot "Hier noch Die Gewichte Boot 200 Kg, Motor 53 Kg, Anhänger ca. 100 Kg."

Mein Auto darf ungebremst 500KG ziehen.
Vom Gewicht passt das Alles. Bekomm ich Probleme wegen den Trailer (zugel. Gesa.750Kg) ? oder ist nur der Tatsächliche Gewicht von Bedeutung?

Danke und Gruß
Serbai


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Das zulässige Gesamtgewicht ist nicht relevant, es zählt das tatsächliche Gewicht.

@-Lukas-: Danke für die zustimmenden Erläuterungen.


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Ich finde das Angebot auch gut, gebe aber zu bedenken, dass du mit drei Leuten bestimmt nicht mit 20 PS ins Gleiten kommst. Für zwei Angler ist es aber gut.

VG Martin


----------



## sterbai (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Boot zum Angeln am Rhein im Ludwigshafener Raum. (Kaufberatung)*

Hallo, in der Regel werden wir zu zweit sein beim Fischen. 
Gut sollte ich keinen negativen Überraschungen finden werd ich den wohl gleich mitnehmen:k

Danke an allen


----------

